# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Public Supply - Silverline Windows

## mbs

Has anyone bought replacement windows from Public Supply? I got a quote for some vinyl Silverline Traditional series windows,trying to decide if I should buy them. It seems having a good installer makes a big difference on whether people are happy with new windows, just wondered if anyone had done business with them. They also do doors and siding.

----------


## stick47

> It seems having a good installer makes a big difference on whether people are happy with new windows,


That sentence sounds like it was a sales pitch from the window company. I'm sure any installer of windows will apply caulk around the perimeter and replace the trim as needed when you get new windows installed. If they miss something you just call them back out to correct it. 
Bottom line is that the replacement procedure is more or less the same for all homes with some minor variances depending on whether the exterior is wood or brick.
A good place to research home improvement projects is www.thathomesite.com

----------


## mbs

Actually, I spent a lot of time searching That Home Site and other sites which focus on replacement windows, and that's where I got the idea that the installation was very important, maybe just as important as the window brand. There seem to be many people who think installation of replacement windows is not all that easy, and if not done properly, you will have drafts and other problems with your windows.  I've never installed a window, so I wouldn't know.

Are you in the business? Can you recommend a good company, if you're not familiar with Public Supply?  Thanks for your help.

----------


## rondvu

I purchased replacement windows about 7 yrs ago. It was the Diamond brand. Most have failed (multiple times)  and have been replaced. The previous owners added a sun room before I moved in and it too had Public Supply windows. After I moved in I opened one and it fell out.

----------


## mbs

Thanks, rondvu, that helps me a lot.  I think I'll check out some other companies.

----------


## bluedogok

There are several different "levels" of Diamond Windows. The cheap ones...well, they are cheap but they do have some quality ones as well.

----------


## mbs

> There are several different "levels" of Diamond Windows. The cheap ones...well, they are cheap but they do have some quality ones as well.


The salesman indicated that Public Supply does not make the vinyl replacement Diamond windows anymore, they only sell the Silverline Traditional windows, as of January 09. Silverline has been around for a long time, it was bought by Anderson a few years ago.

----------


## stick47

> Actually, I spent a lot of time searching That Home Site and other sites which focus on replacement windows, and that's where I got the idea that the installation was very important, maybe just as important as the window brand. There seem to be many people who think installation of replacement windows is not all that easy, and if not done properly, you will have drafts and other problems with your windows.  I've never installed a window, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> Are you in the business? Can you recommend a good company, if you're not familiar with Public Supply?  Thanks for your help.


No, I'm just an experienced DIY'er. I've worked with my hands for 40+ years and have done a lot of woodworking & some construction including installing a few windows. I'm also intelligent enough to know a sales pitch when I see it. 
Most of these claims originate from compainies that charge $5000 to install $1200 worth of windows or the siding salesman who charges $6000 to nail up $1000 worth of vinyl. The point is, there's no magic to to preventing drafts when windows are installed. It's as simple as applying a continuous bead of caulk around the windows' perimeter.

----------


## Luke

FYI:  Angie's List has 5 reviews for Public Supply.  Four are As and 1 is a B.

----------


## mbs

> FYI:  Angie's List has 5 reviews for Public Supply.  Four are As and 1 is a B.


It looks like all of those reviews were before Public Supply changed owners and stopped manufacturing Diamond windows, and started selling windows manufactured by Silverline. Not sure how that will effect the company.

Silverline windows in general don't have a very good reputation, although I haven't found much information on the particular model, Traditional, sold by Public Supply.

----------


## bluedogok

> It looks like all of those reviews were before Public Supply changed owners and stopped manufacturing Diamond windows, and started selling windows manufactured by Silverline. Not sure how that will effect the company.
> 
> Silverline windows in general don't have a very good reputation, although I haven't found much information on the particular model, Traditional, sold by Public Supply.


Did the Bennett's sell out?

----------


## mbs

I don't really know, I just thought the salesman said the ownership had changed recently. I assumed that's why they stopped manufacturing the Diamond vinyl windows and started selling the Silverline vinyl windows, but I could be wrong.

----------


## rondvu

I was assured by the salesmen and others that the Diamond Windows were the best (high end Diamond) at the time of install. Guess that is why they are no longer manufactured.  Good luck with your replacement windows.

----------


## iou

check out alside windows online, they are great windows, if you like what you see call victory home improvement. 405-949-9964

----------


## Lebblk

Stick47, I couldn't help but reply to your post.  It is in my opinion (professional opinion) that although I'm sure there may have been some sales pitching going on (which any "good" salesman should do) your statement that the "replacement procedure is more or less the same for all homes with some minor variances...." is somewhat true but even more FALSE!  That is like saying that shooting a rifle is the same for everyone or everyone shoots a rifle the same way...  Sure everyone basically holds the rifle at the shoulder, aims and then pulls the trigger BUT that does not mean all the rifles are the same and neither are the installers nor the circumstances when installing the windows. Back to the rifle example (Remington vs. Winchester) caliber (30-06 vs. 22-250) type of bullet (hallow point vs. Core-Lokt) etc. Then the shooters not all shooters are the same (some shooters may hit the bulls-eye 100% of the time others 75% and others 25% etc.)  My point it this, sure a rifle is a rifle, the same as a replacement window is a replacement window and an installer is an installer but there are major differences between all of those i.e. brands, kinds, accessories & features that are involved, which is particularly important when comparing windows and the same goes for installers. There are professionals, novices, and the do-it-yourselfers.  Again, all of these things make a difference in the performance of the window.  As far as the installation goes that is probably the most important part of having windows replace which has EVERYTHING TO DO WITH THE PROFORMANCE of the window, _regardless of the brand_!!! Vinyl windows are made using polyvinyl chloride (PVC) so vinyl is vinyl (now the quality of the ingredients is another subject), glass is glass, a mechanical window is a mechanical window and a welded window is a welded window (just for those that want to correct me....sure there are different ways of making vinyl, glass, building a mechanical window and welding a welded window, but they are all called the same thing or have the same names) just like installers are all installers but the quality of each will vary which is really my point.  If a installer installs a window and does not measure it correctly and gets it too small for the application this can be a problem, especially if they are a do-it-yourselfer or a novice or an inexperienced handyman (which would basically explain why it was measured too small to begin with  :Bright Idea:  Sticky I'm sorry to correct you but there is MUCH, MUCH more that a little caulking and replacing trim if needed.  As mentioned earlier, the window has to be measured correctly to start with, you also need to see if there are extrusions on the bottom that will match the slope sill of your old window if not you have to rip a piece of wood (or something) to get the window to set in place correctly, then the window needs  to be shimmed and the shims need to be put in the correct places, then the window needs to be plumed, squared and centered making sure all the margins are correct (all these are very important) if done incorrectly this can make it more difficult to insulate and will cause drafts and leaking of air around the the frame of the window as well as the sashes of the window because the jambs will not fit snugly against the sashes and the weather stripping) then the window should be screwed in the correct places (through the jambs where the shims are placed) also if you tighten the screws too much this can cause the frame to bow and most certainly will cause air leakage and drafts. Then the window needs to be sealed around the frame with some type of spay foam or by manually stuffing insulation in any voids between the frame of the window and the 2x4 studs or whatever the case maybe.  I could go on but I think my point has been made.  The caulking and trim work you mention is "basically" for cosmetic reasons and for giving the window a finished look or nice eye appeal.  Bottom line is this, you can take the "best" replacement window (which ever that is) and have a terrible installation and you are guaranteed nothing but complaints from the homeowner about the window.  You can take a decent replacement window and have a professional that takes pride in his craftsmanship install it and it will be more energy efficient and will out perform the "best" window installed by the do-it-yourselfer!  Home owners do not need to find the "cheapest" person they can to install their new replacement windows and then complain when they are leaky, drafty and etc.  Geezzz give me a break for crying out loud!  Silverline is a fantastic replacement window especially since Anderson purchased them a couple years ago and they are an excellent value as well, just have them installed correctly, simple as that!  Oh yeah, to address another post about the silverline windows getting moisture on the glass freezing over..........THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH OR A FAULT OF THE WINDOW FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!!!  THAT IS A VENTALATION PROBLEM IN YOUR HOUSE...IT'S TOO AIR TIGHT!  Any window, new construction or replacement that collects moisture or condensation on the glass has nothing to do with the window, you simply do not have enough circulation or air flow going through you house! I'll give you FREE advice to FIX your problem... add some roof vents, gable vents, ridge vents and pull back the insulation in the attic from the eves to create circulation and air flow and you problems WILL DISAPPEAR!  Then go to every forum and apologize for trashing the windows!

Jason T

----------


## stick47

Jason, FYI I just had Pella fiberglass windows installed in my home and although the Womble company, who sell Pella in this area, would install the windows for $200 each I had the pros who do Lowes windows and doors do it and the price was $100 each. I have no complaints. They did a great job. 
I've been around a long time and I've never heard a complaint about "my windows weren't installed right". I suppose it happens but I doubt it does when the installer has been in the business for years. What my remarks referred to was in answer to mbs' post that 


> "having a good installer makes a big difference on whether people are happy with new windows"


Bottom line is that I'm very sure that you could pick out any window company in the phone book to do your window installation and the results wouldn't vary 95% of the time. In other words I think the good installers would outnumber the bad by 20 to 1, hence I don't subscribe to the theory that a good installation was a rare thing.

----------


## rondvu

Just in, another window has failed. I called PS and was told it would be $100- to come out. I explained all the problems that I have encountered since installation and it was like talking to the deaf. I sent in a complaint to the BBB and they too received nothing.  I would tell anyone to stay away from this company. People laugh when I tell them my situation. Hope knowing my issues will help you so you will not get the shaft as I did.

----------


## stick47

Was the $100 fee for inspecting the failed window only or the total cost for replacement? Was the fee discussed prior to the purchase or written in the contract you signed? Lots of questions about whether or not PS honors their word but it's obvious that Silverline windows don't perform up to par with what everyone else is selling. 
I love the Pellas we bought. The glass is the flattest glass I have ever seen. Hard to explain it but you certainly notice it when you look at them.

----------


## rondvu

Update:  Per my BBB complaint nothing was done. Low and behold yesterday PS called and scheduled an appointment for today to correct my window malfunction . Oscar a PS veteran employee came out and corrected the problem within a few minutes. A pin had slipped back and he made several adjustments along with spraying silicone on two of my windows.  To bad all this brouhaha could not have been avoided and just come out to correct there manufacturing defects.

----------


## mbs

Just saw this old thread had been revived, and thought I would update. I ended up getting Champion windows, which I know are overpriced, but I was able to get 50% off during a special, and that brought them down to a more reasonable price, although still quite a bit more than Public Supply.  I'm very happy with them, have had them about a year, no problems. I think I made the right choice.

----------

